
The Biggest Mega-Tsunami in History - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/traces-of-an-ancient-mega-tsunami/411970/?single_page=true
======
rapsacnz
There was a much more recent, bigger one in Alaska:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami)

~~~
dalke
Why do you consider the Lituya Bay megatsunami to be bigger?

The prehistoric megatsunami was estimated to have a "minimum tsunami wave
height of 170 m at the shoreline." The Lituya Bay crest was estimated at 90 m.

The run-up at Lituya Bay might be higher but, to quote from this Science
paper, "run-up is a complex process governed by local bathymetry and
topography".

~~~
rapsacnz
If I was sitting in Lituya Bay, I'd probably be more concerned about how high
I had to be to avoid the wave. To quote myself: "Shoreline height is a complex
process governed by local bathymetry and topography"

------
deftnerd
One potential source of a mega-tsunami in the future is Cumbre Vieja, a
volcano in the Canary Islands that has an unstable side. [0]

This "fact" is actually in dispute and is somewhat controversial.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumbre_Vieja#Future_threats](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumbre_Vieja#Future_threats)

~~~
junto
This is the one that would theoretically hit the US eastern seaboard like a
wall of water right?

~~~
dalke
According to the text on the other end of that hyperlink, yes.

